#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Qualified - No experience -

## insideleft

Hello,

I wonder if you can offer some suggestions.  

I'm 52 years old and will be ready to move to Asia in the middle of next year.  I've been working my arse off for the last 5-years to furnish this move.

If I leave this move any longer, my age may work against me.  

By the time I move, I'll have paid off my house/flat.   I will be a western qualified secondary school English teacher, with an MA, BA and CELTA. 

I will, however, only have the several months teaching experience from my course.  This will cover exposure to the UK Curriculum.

I understand I won't have any chance of the top-tier schools in Thailand, but wonder what you think my chances might be with the second tier schools.  Hopefully, working my way up to the top-tier after however many years.

Do you think my plan has any plausible chance of success ?

Can you give me suggestions of how best apply for those positions; apply from the UK, or go to Thailand and apply.

I don't graduate until the end of November this year, do you think I should begin sending my cv to schools now, to let them know I'm interested ?

----------


## dirtydog

If you apply from the UK you are more likely to be offered a better salary package than if you were already in Thailand.

----------


## crazy dog

You have a good chance of teaching in the best Schools I would say. I know 'teachers' with no qualifications at all employed who were lorry drivers.shop assistants etc before back home. I also knew guy who taught at an international School on 100.000 baht years ago who had no degree. Don't sell yourself short, good luck.

----------


## plorf

Your appearance will be extremely important as well, don't neglect that. A top suit, healthy and serious looks will let go further than any CV polishing.

----------


## kingwilly

detailed answer given on another thread to which you posted this same post.

----------


## donmeurett

> detailed answer given on another thread to which you posted this same post.


King Willy

Are you the self appointed duplicate post monitor. with over 31000 post in 3 1/2 years I am sure you have repeated your self a time or two.

You must have a lot of time on your hands.

----------


## kingwilly

> King Willy Are you the self appointed duplicate post monitor. with over 31000 post in 3 1/2 years I am sure you have repeated your self a time or two. You must have a lot of time on your hands.


not at all, just pointing out to him that I had replied in some detail on his other thread to that.

and actually, I never really posted 29,000 times, I think it is a forum glitch or something, I only have about 1700 real posts.

----------


## Doggsy

> If you apply from the UK you are more likely to be offered a better salary package than if you were already in Thailand.


is this advice from DD about teaching without any sarcasm or abuse? wow. :mid:

----------


## jizzybloke

> I only have about 17 decent posts.


that's more like it :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

Try Ajarn.com - living and teaching in Bangkok, Thailand

----------


## kingwilly

> I will be a western qualified secondary school English teacher, with an MA, BA and CELTA.


 




> Try Ajarn.com - living and teaching in Bangkok, Thailand


completely the wrong advice, he's qualified to teach in real school, ajarners know fuckall about real teaching jobs. 

*apologies to the very small minority of TEFL teachers who take their job seriously and work hard*

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by insideleft
> 
> I will be a western qualified secondary school English teacher, with an MA, BA and CELTA.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, _both_ of them?

----------


## Lobster

> completely the wrong advice, he's qualified to teach in real school, ajarners know fuckall about real teaching jobs.


So then, where _does_ a qualified teacher go to get advice about teaching jobs?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Ajarn might be a start. I have'nt seen any better advice here. ie. where to get a job type of advice. I have nothing to do with teaching and know nothing about it but at least I'm trying to offer something positive to someone who wants to live in Thailand and not just posting critism which is neither constructive or helpfull.

----------


## Bangyai

Without wishing to be a party pooper I would advise the OP not to put all his eggs in one basket and to have a good plan B to fall back on in the event that teaching might not turn out to be a happy career move. I have known many people come to Thailand to live who have turned to teaching as a way to support themselves during their stay. Many have given it up after a few months, finding the work a lot more difficult than they had anticipated. Sometimes its the hours ( early starts ) sometimes its the workload and sometimes its the employers who take the shine off working as a teacher. I did it for several years and was often completely drained at the end of the day. 
  If the OP has paid for his flat and can let it out to subsidise his income, this will be a great help and he will still have somewhere to live if things don't pan out. In any event...good luck with it.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Bang Yai, mee coy yai mai? Good advice, positive and constructive in a cautious sort of way.

----------

